

Bundler can now make bundles that don't need bundler or rubygems. - steveklabnik
https://github.com/carlhuda/bundler/commit/9278bf57fd41b08580bb869c56f38503672f3a71#commitcomment-196731

======
steveklabnik
I'm super excited about this:

> This is useful for packaging up an app using something like warbler, rawr,
> or as a .app using MacRuby

This can only help make developing desktop apps with Ruby easier.

